# Lump, Chips, etc...



## Will Squared (Feb 4, 2020)

I ran my first cook (560) with Royal Oak Charcoal Lump because that was what I had nearby. The 8.8 lb bag was $9.89. I will get maybe 6 more hours out of that bag so I started searching.

I watched a video comparison of lump...



His favorite was B&B so I searched that.
I found 20 lb bags at Amazon for $33.75. free shipping.
But I found the same 20 lb bags of B&B at Ace Hardware for $16.99 . free pickup at the store.
Plus a 15% discount on account I am such a value customer !

Here is another comparison between B&B and Royal Oak.



What are you folks using and where are you getting it?

I went through a small bag of chips on a 6 hour cook so I will be looking at local sources of fruit and nut woods for my chips to be more economical.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> I ran my first cook (560) with Royal Oak Charcoal Lump because that was what I had nearby. The 8.8 lb bag was $19.89. I will get maybe 6 more hours out of that bag so I started searching.
> 
> I watched a video comparison of lump...
> 
> ...



I LOVE B&B Texas Style Oak Lump!! It’s all I use in my smoker anymore. Burns hot , long and clean. I buy mine at Ace Hardware too. Back around Christmas Ace had a printable 50% off one item up to $35 coupon. I printed a stack and went on a tour of stores LOL. Still have like 4 bags left.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 4, 2020)

It's because of coupon abusers like you that the rest of us can't have nice things.


Just kidding.


Great score, better strategy!!


----------



## seenred (Feb 4, 2020)

I like B&B charcoal very much.  It has become my go-to fuel...I use both their lump (which I burn in my Weber Kettle) and their briquettes (which I burn in my Gravity feed smoker).  Always burns long and consistent.  And I buy mine at Academy Sports and Outdoors - 20 lb. bag of lump is $12.99.  I know that you can't find Academy stores everywhere, but if you have one nearby, check 'em out.

Red


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't think I have ever even seen a bag of B&B charcoal here in Florida.
I don't use much charcoal anyway, mostly wood splits.
Al


----------



## tr1ple8 (Feb 5, 2020)

I have been using royal oak in my 560 since I got it. It’s readily available here in Southern California. I get a 15 pound bag for $9 at Walmart. All of the Walmart’s around me sell Royal Oak. I’ve been wanting to try B&B but I’ve never seen it in any of the stores around me. I actually like royal oak. I’m not too worried about consistency as the controller on the 560 regulates the temps. For an offset or barrel smoker, I could see the consistency being a concern.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 5, 2020)

seenred said:


> I like B&B charcoal very much.  It has become my go-to fuel...I use both their lump (which I burn in my Weber Kettle) and their briquettes (which I burn in my Gravity feed smoker).  Always burns long and consistent.  And I buy mine at Academy Sports and Outdoors - 20 lb. bag of lump is $12.99.  I know that you can't find Academy stores everywhere, but if you have one nearby, check 'em out.
> 
> Red


I just went to the Acadamy web site and the prices were real good with free shipping over $25 but they will not ship to CA. Oh well...


----------



## JWFokker (Feb 5, 2020)

Cowboy Southern Style lump from Lowes has been decent and cheap too. Western brand from Walmart is very cheap and burns fine, but the size of the coals is very inconsistent. Lots of small stuff with occasional huge chunks that were too large to fit in the starter chimney.


----------



## seenred (Feb 5, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> I just went to the Acadamy web site and the prices were real good with free shipping over $25 but they will not ship to CA. Oh well...



Huh...wonder why they won't ship anywhere in the Continental US??   That's weird!  Sorry to hear that...it'd be nice to get it shipped free right to your house.

Red


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 5, 2020)

seenred said:


> Huh...wonder why they won't ship anywhere in the Continental US??   That's weird!  Sorry to hear that...it'd be nice to get it shipped free right to your house.
> 
> Red


Something to do with EPA regulations. They ship most everywhere else and that is a killer price. B&B lump has consistent size lumps. No logs or too much dust and gravel.


----------



## seenred (Feb 5, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Something to do with EPA regulations. They ship most everywhere else and that is a killer price. B&B lump has consistent size lumps. No logs or too much dust and gravel.



Aah, yeah...that's probably it.  I'm sure California's environmental regulations are a lot more strict than any other state.  

Red


----------



## tr1ple8 (Feb 5, 2020)

I was able to find the B&B char logs at ace hardware online. They’ll ship to store for free, may give those a try. Feedback on those in the Facebook group have been very good.


----------



## ross77 (Feb 5, 2020)

My local Lowes is clearing out Royal Oak Briquettes for 70 cents per 16lb bag.  That's right 70 cents!  So I bought 30 bags.


----------



## seenred (Feb 6, 2020)

ross77 said:


> My local Lowes is clearing out Royal Oak Briquettes for 70 cents per 16lb bag.  That's right 70 cents!  So I bought 30 bags.



70 cents!!  Don't know how ya could go wrong at that price...that's almost free!

Red


----------



## ross77 (Feb 6, 2020)

seenred said:


> 70 cents!!  Don't know how ya could go wrong at that price...that's almost free!
> 
> Red



Pretty much. Check your Lowe’s stores. They are phasing out Royal Oak for “Ridge”. Which is made by....Royal Oak.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 6, 2020)

I think if I had problems sourcing wood and could get Kingsford hickory charcoal at a decent price I would use it. If I manage to get 1 of these I might try a bag, its high but wood also runs the cost of cooking up also. another benefit is you will have flavor added from start to finish.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 6, 2020)

I ran my second cook last night and it went 16 hours... longer than I expected. 

ran out of lump.
I had been mixing briquettes with the lump because I knew it was going to be long. 

Ran out of lumps and briqs and was scrounging by flashlight in back shed to find anything...
Lucked out and found and old Kingsford 20lb bag unopened ! Don't know how old.

but it got me through the burn.

You could probably throw anything through this 560 !


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 15, 2020)

Prepping for a party tomorrow and had to run for charcoal.
Got a great deal at the local Shop & Save.
They had 40 lb bags of mesquite lump for $16.99... $14.54 if you bought 4. They only had two bags and one had a hole in it. They bumped the price for the hole down $2 and I took both bags.
Also a Two Pack of 2- 20 lb bags of Kingsford charcoal for $23.99.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 15, 2020)

The Produce Guy there told me they would be having lots of marked down bananas in a few days... $.30 a lb !
I might smoke me some more 'naners !


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2020)

Lowes is either switching to a store brand of RO briqs like HD did, or they are switching brands entirely. The next couple of months will tell.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Got a great deal at the local Shop & Save.
> They had 40 lb bags of mesquite lump for $16.99... $14.54 if you bought 4.


Interesting. I'm going to research whether Shop & Save is affiliated with Smart & Final, because S&F has those EXACT same prices for lump for a single bag or a 4-bag buy. Lazarri lump, right?

Edit: nope, no relation.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 15, 2020)

Okay... 
It was Smart & Final.
I blame it on I suffer from CRS.
Can't Remember Stuff.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2020)

Ahhh. I suffer from that too!


----------

